#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Comment pop-outs like in Excel

## dsciola

I want to create comments in a table in PPT that replicate comments in Excel...When you make a comment in Excel, the comment is hidden unless you hover your mouse over that cell, then the comment 'pops out'...

whereas, in PPT when you add a comment, it's displayed in a separate window pane.

How do I change this?  Is it possible to make comments in PPT just like in Excel?

Thanks!

----------


## humdingaling

are you talking about notes?

how are you inserting comments? 
review tab>comments?
http://blogs.office.com/2013/03/05/p...presentations/

----------


## dsciola

> are you talking about notes?
> 
> how are you inserting comments? 
> review tab>comments?
> http://blogs.office.com/2013/03/05/p...presentations/



Not sure I follow here.  Yes I am talking about comments/notes and yes I've been inserting comments/notes via review>comments.  When I add a comment that way, it pops up in an adjacent window.  I don't want that.  I want the comment to 'hide' so to speak unless the user moves his mouse over the comment, similar to in Excel.

Hope that helps, thanks for the input.  All further thoughts appreciated.

Dom

----------


## humdingaling

must be new feature on 2013 

as that sounds like a feature i want 

the comments on 2010 view just like excel

----------


## MarvinTucker

In PPT it is not possible as far as i know, but i am not sure about the new version dear

----------


## kaylagarcia

When see the slide show view, you will find the same thing you saw when you inserted the spreadsheet. Now click and the excel spreadsheet will open. Depending on your version, the spreadsheet may be in front of your slide or you may simply switch to excel.

----------


## corkey700

what about using html?

----------

